# IN- Ringo, 3yr old male, on reath row



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

RINGO

Ringo is a 3 year old male. He appears to be a purebreed German Shepherd. He is a very large male and probably weighs around 80 pounds. He is a beautiful boy, but unfortunately someone did not take care of him. The tips of both of his ears are missing and it appears that they have been eaten at by flies for quite a long time. He is friendly with people and good with other dogs. 

RELEASED: TUESDAY 8/12/08



If you have any other specific questions on these dogs, please let me know and I will try to get an answer for you as soon as possible. Please contact [email protected] or [email protected] as soon as possible if you can help any of them.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

What a cutie! That's a shame about his ears!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Town? What shelter?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i don't know, this is all the info i recieved about him


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

There is a new post on him--please read as they are asking people NOT to call but rather to contact one rescue group that is trying to help him.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=763427&page=1#Post763427

~Kristin


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Bump....he looks really sweet.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am in Northwest Indiana if pull/transport help is needed. Any updates?


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

I hope it is okay to give this guy a bump, his time is up today and he is on very limited time. I received an email from the rescue group last night that they have not had any luck finding a spot for him.

This is the info I received: 

Ringo is a 3 year old male. He appears to be a purebred German Shepherd. He is very large and probably weighs about 80 pounds. He is a beutiful boy, but unfortunately someone did not take care of him. The tips of both of his ears are missing and it appears that have been eaten at by flies for quite a long time. He also appears to never have received much training...he is quite energetic and headstrong. He requires someone with much patience and experience with the breed to give him the training he needs. He is friendly with other dogs and people.
RELEASED: TOMORROW....TUESDAY 8/12/08!!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

anybody????


----------

